# McCain Worker: Attacker Angered By GOP Sticker



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

McCain Worker: Attacker Angered By GOP Sticker
Update: Click here for the latest on this story.
PITTSBURGH (KDKA) ― Pittsburgh police are investigating after a volunteer for the Republican campaign says she was attacked by a mugger who became enraged after seeing a John McCain bumper sticker on her car last night.

According to police, Ashley Todd, 20, said she was robbed at an ATM at the corner of Liberty Avenue and Pearl Street in the Bloomfield area around 9 p.m. Wednesday after leaving a Republican phone bank.

Todd told police that the suspect, described only as a dark-skinned African-American man about 6'4", stole $60 from her and became enraged after seeing a bumper sticker supporting Republican Presidential Candidate John McCain on her car.

Todd, who is from Texas, said the suspect put a knife to her neck and demanded money.

Todd told police that the man became very angry after noticing the McCain sticker on her car and began punching and kicking her.

After repeatedly hitting, kicking and threatening her, Todd told police that the man carved a "B" in her cheek.

According to the police report, the officer confirmed that he "observed the wound on the right side of [her] face.

Todd declined immediate medical attention last night but said she would go to the hospital today.

The suspect ran off after the attack; but police are hoping that footage from bank surveillance camera may help lead them to the suspect.

In an official statement the McCain campaign says: "We're shaken up by this. It's sick and disgusting."

Governor Sarah Palin reportedly spoke with the victim by phone.

Meanwhile, late this afternoon, the Obama-Biden campaign released a statement, saying: "This is a horrendous act of violence. Our thoughts and prayers are with the young woman for her to make a speedy recovery, and we hope that the person who perpetrated this crime is swiftly apprehended and brought to justice."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I posted somewhere else that I had seen it on FOX, but the other media wants to talk about Palins wardrobe. I'm surprised they didn't have a camera in the dressing room. It just keeps boggling my mind how petty they get. The media is showing the people that they are not worth watching anymore. If I am not mistaken FOX is now the number one watched network.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

This is a weak and transparent enough attempt to build a case in favor of voting for poor McCain and Palin. Ugly and disgusting incidents take place during every elections. The issues remain unshakeable. Under democracy, if people make mistakes, they correct them at the next elections, make new mistakes and correct them again, etc., etc.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

sevendogs said:


> Under democracy, if people make mistakes, they correct them at the next elections, make new mistakes and correct them again, etc., etc.


Hey Ryan did you change your name? Just kidding.

First of all, THIS IS NOT A DEMOCRACY.

This is a Representative Republic!

I do agree with your statement about the next election but I do have to ask why we have had to put up with eight years of nothing but whining from the left.
I am very convinced we are headed for the next civil war because the left will not accept the results of any elections where the people have spoken and elected a conservation.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

This has been exposed as a hoax - lady should be charged with false report.


> PostPosted: Thu Oct 23, 2008 9:41 pm Post subject: McCain Worker: Attacker Angered By GOP Sticker
> McCain Worker: Attacker Angered By GOP Sticker
> Update: Click here for the latest on this story.
> PITTSBURGH (KDKA) ― Pittsburgh police are investigating after a volunteer for the Republican campaign says she was attacked by a mugger who became enraged after seeing a John McCain bumper sticker on her car last night.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Here's a surprise...she made it up.

http://kdka.com/local/attack.McCain.Blo ... 47628.html



> Police: Campaign Volunteer Made Up Attack Story
> 
> A Pittsburgh police commander told KDKA Investigator Marty Griffin that Ashley Todd confessed to making up the story & is facing charges
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen that too. A person has got to be a mental case to do that. It's as dumb as the liberals shooting up the candidates houses in Minnesota. Well, maybe not with the consequences that could have had, but real dumb never the less. 
Do these people on either side ever stop to think that they damage their candidate in the eyes of those who can not draw a distinction between their actions and their favored candidate? 
That cut I seen on her face (on Drudge) yesterday looked to shallow to be done by an angered person. I worried yesterday about it being made up, then decided no one was that nuts. Oooops. When I seen that cut I should have known.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I posted somewhere else that I had seen it on FOX, but the other media wants to talk about Palins wardrobe.
> 
> If I am not mistaken FOX is now the number one watched network.


In other words to clarify...

FauxNews jumped on a story, that once again proved to be meritless and downright false and misleading... again perpetuating distortions and half truths to create anger, doubt, and resentment on a base of the electorate that seems prone to jump on the slightest tidbit of information that might justify that underswell of resentment.

Gotcha... let's not hold FauxNews accountable at all for their hasty jump on a false story.... they are after all the leading news network right?

I mean geeezzzz.... how else can we explain how those other networks were so wrong to as not have reported on such a salacious juicy story?

Let's make sure we keep the whole thing (and this thread) in context of where we might cast doubt and aspersions at where to find "truth" in the media.

Go FauxNews! I have faith!

Between the ridiculous slant provided by Drudge and FauxNews, I just don't know where to turn anymore!

Next story please!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Ryan, considering the places you get your news from I am surprised you have a problem with Fox News!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> Ryan, considering the places you get your news from I am surprised you have a problem with Fox News!


Almost invariably, I get my sources from a ton of different places... and almost always (save for the Palin baby story), most of my sources have either video or personal quotes, and are true. You cannot say I don't try to scour a ton of different sites for stories.

There are those here who instead of admitting that my stories have merit, have to discredit the sources they came from, and they don't even read them, believing me to be too biased myself... interesting that I needed to be painted as biased by some, so that others can then happily say to themselves that the articles I post can't be believed.

Well folks, the sad thing is, I was once thought to be very informed, politically astute, and sharp when it came to discussing this stuff. In fact I started out (over 2 years ago) quite right on the political spectrum, and have been slowly moving left towards center. I'm quite sure that I am now just right of center, but I also an very issue driven, and could care less about party loyalties or politics. If you doubt that, go back and read my politics forum posts in here from 2004/2006. I had folks on here asking me to run for office.

Sure I post a few slanted stories, however they are all referencing some things that cannot be refuted.

That pales in comparison to the fact that most stories that people here tout come from Drudge (for example false polling/debate numbers) or FauxNews(see above story).

I try and pull stories from any one of 30 sites. I don't cherry pick from one source.

Just tell me JGat... is there a vast conspiracy amongst ALL of my different sources to be liberal slanted? Now before you answer that.. consider that you might have been brainwashed by the Rethuglicans to think that way.. however some of my sources are also international too.. Do you really believe (you) that every single news paper is out to get Conservatives?

Isn't it possible that some of the stories/sources I use have some merit? Or I am just horribly misled and brainwashed myself?

Can so many different sources be so incredibly biased all the time? All the time?

I would just suggest that you look at all sources critically, and ask yourself what agenda they might have. There is no doubt that some sites do have a decided agenda one way or the other. I'm not disputing that. What I am saying, is that on the whole, on average... is it all a huge conspiracy?

I've sat and thought about these same things... seeing as how the current "flavor" amongst those here is to cast doubt on all news sites... simply because they don't favor their politics.

Ryan


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

In all honesty Ryan, I was just making a little joke. I have been avoiding the politics forum all together for the last month or so. Basically when you said you were done posting in it, I figured it would get a little boring, plus hunting season is in full swing, and I enjoy thinking about that stuff much more than politics. I used to read and watch almost every clip you posted, and disagreed with most of them. I don't claim to be a great political mind, and I don't spend that much time on web pages researching political issues. A lot of the sources that you would post I had never heard of, and that's not saying they aren't valid, I just havn't heard of many of them. Therefore I threw a little jab at you for the heck of it. You know I love you!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> In all honesty Ryan, I was just making a little joke. I have been avoiding the politics forum all together for the last month or so. Basically when you said you were done posting in it, I figured it would get a little boring, plus hunting season is in full swing, and I enjoy thinking about that stuff much more than politics. I used to read and watch almost every clip you posted, and disagreed with most of them. I don't claim to be a great political mind, and I don't spend that much time on web pages researching political issues. A lot of the sources that you would post I had never heard of, and that's not saying they aren't valid, I just havn't heard of many of them. Therefore I threw a little jab at you for the heck of it. You know I love you!


Good to hear man..

Thanks for the reply :thumb:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I actually did Snopes that before I posted it but it must have been too soon. I have to admit I am glad it was fake because I felt sick to my stomach when I thought someone would do that.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

this is from the smoking gun.... she set it up before on her blog

OCTOBER 23--Shortly before a John McCain campaign volunteer was reportedly robbed at knifepoint and had a "B" carved in her face after her assailant noticed that her car carried a McCain bumper sticker, the woman blogged last night that she was "Stubbornly searching for a bank of america to avoid ATM fees" and had somehow ended up "on the wrong side of pittsburgh." Ashley Todd, a 20-year-old Texas college student, told cops that she was robbed of $60 by a 6' 4" black man who weighed about 200 pounds. Todd claimed that when her assailant noticed the McCain sticker on her vehicle, he punched her in the head and carved the letter on her right cheek (a battered Todd can be seen at right). Shortly before the reported 9 PM attack, Todd updated her Twitter page with a post noting that she was, "Stubbornly searching for a bank of america to avoid ATM fees." Soon after, she blogged, "Pretty sure I'm on the wrong side of pittsburgh." Three hours after that update, Todd wrote, "Oh the blog I will be making soon...Its been a rough night." A screen grab of Todd's Twitter page--which was linked from her page on a College Republican National Committee web site--can be found below. At about 6 PM (est) tonight, Todd's Twitter page became protected and was no longer publicly available.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yep, this is the radical **** started by the chosen ones followers.......this will be common place going forward, blacks will be exempt from any charges, unless there are multiple witnesses to any crime they commit..you can count on this, as being one of the things that will "change".


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

hunter9494 said:


> yep, this is the radical &$#* started by the chosen ones followers.......this will be common place going forward, blacks will be exempt from any charges, unless there are multiple witnesses to any crime they commit..you can count on this, as being one of the things that will "change".


Thats a little much I think :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Gotcha... let's not hold FauxNews accountable at all for their hasty jump on a false story.... they are after all the leading news network right?


OK, I'll post one from FOX that you like. Sarah Palin paid a lot for her dresses.  The other networks were covering that. I don't think they had a clue if it was true about the assault, they just didn't want to pick up on anything that would make any Obama supporter look bad. It wasn't that they were smart, it was their bias that saved them this time. Even a blind pig finds an occasional acorn.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

jgat said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > yep, this is the radical &$#* started by the chosen ones followers.......this will be common place going forward, blacks will be exempt from any charges, unless there are multiple witnesses to any crime they commit..you can count on this, as being one of the things that will "change".
> ...


Example #323 and counting...


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

hunter9494 said:


> yep, this is the radical &$#* started by the chosen ones followers.......this will be common place going forward, blacks will be exempt from any charges, unless there are multiple witnesses to any crime they commit..you can count on this, as being one of the things that will "change".


Is this guy for real? wow did you know you were typing while you were thinking this crap?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Gotcha... let's not hold FauxNews accountable at all for their hasty jump on a false story.... they are after all the leading news network right?
> 
> 
> OK, I'll post one from FOX that you like. Sarah Palin paid a lot for her dresses.


You mean the "GOP" did right?  Sarah couldn't afford $175,000 on her family's income.

Let's make sure we have the story accurate.

Did you also hear the followup story surrounding that news? I wonder if she'll claim that new wardrobe on her taxes. That is going to be one steep bill... seeing as it counts against her..

Ohhh wait.. the GOP party just "temporarily gifted" them to her... so they'll incur the tax right? :roll:

Nice to see McCain feels flush with his party funds... You'd think he would take that money and run some ads in Ohio?  I'm sure the Republican base loves the fact that campaign donations went to fund her wardrobe instead of advertising in some tight race right?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

btw... did anyone consider... regarding this woman above (and below)...

Filing a false police report = Felony 
Felony = No Vote

Ohh the irony.

BTW.. Moments ago, I just learned that the *VP of Fox News *said, before this whole story unraveled:



> *
> 
> "If the incident turns out to be a hoax, Senator McCain's quest for the presidency is over, forever linked to race-baiting."
> *












And this little cutie isn't the only one. There seems to be quite an epidemic of college republicans faking assualts at the hands of evil, aggressive, hate-filled liberals. And getting caught:

*http://www.sadlyno.com/archives/13182.html*

What's that saying across the top of their webpage? "We report. You decide"

I think we've decided Faux news...

I eagerly await the McCain/Palin concession speech, later this afternoon.

What say you.. loyal Faux News followers?

*cricket* *cricket*

*taps foot waiting for reply*

But anyways, it should be fun to watch the McCain campaign and their propaganda mouthpieces (FauxNews, Drudge) try and spin this one...they'll probably try and claim she's really a democrat who did all this this to try and humiliate the McCain campaign (of course ignoring the fact that she is a very active College Republican and McCain volunteer.

Nice going Ashley Todd! Thanks for putting another nail in the McSame/Failin' coffin!

:thumb:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Ryan, you're shameless uke:

Almost all of us, to a man, would acknowledge false reporting by any network...including Fox News.

But it was spot on truthful reporting...right up until the time she admitted SHE had lied.

Fox didn't make it up...she did. And Fox News reported it.

What's next? Fox News is responsible for false reports of WMD's in Iraq?

I want Benelliman back!!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The fallout of this story...

and the quote from the Fox News VP:

From Sullivan's blog about Fox news executive vice-president John Moody's statement:



> http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2008/10/joe-the-mugge-2.html#more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We shall see how "fair and balanced" those sites truly are.

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You mean the "GOP" did right? Sarah couldn't afford $175,000 on her family's income.
> 
> Let's make sure we have the story accurate.


I knew that, but I wanted to see you print it. Also, most will never be worn and returned as I understand from McCains report. I think they are still property of the GOP and not Palin personally. I was hoping you would understand she is a woman of modest means and understands the poorer people of America.



> Quote:
> 
> "If the incident turns out to be a hoax, Senator McCain's quest for the presidency is over, forever linked to race-baiting."


See that's why I said previously: 'Do these people on either side ever stop to think that they damage their candidate in the eyes of those who can not draw a distinction between their actions and their favored candidate? "

Now it is becoming evident that the liberal side doesn't understand this concept.



> What's that saying across the top of their webpage? "We report. You decide"
> 
> I think we've decided Faux news...


I like that better than when the media commentator comes on and thinks your so dumb he has to explain it to you. Don't you like it better? I mean like they say "you decide". That's the way they all should be.



> I eagerly await the McCain/Palin concession speech, later this afternoon.
> 
> What say you.. loyal Faux News followers?


Well, I can only give you the good advise of not holding your breath for that concession.



> But anyways, it should be fun to watch the McCain campaign and their propaganda mouthpieces (FauxNews, Drudge) try and spin this one


They should respond with the truth. That would be that both sides have thousands of people working for them. When you get that many people it's not only possible, but probable that you will get a couple of nut jobs.

Oh, maybe some Obama people paid her a bundle to do this. You know, say it was a black man etc. I don't really believe that, I was just contrasting what radical right looked like because we rarely see it.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Nice to see McCain feels flush with his party funds...


Let's see

$150,000 in clothes for a VP candidate that couldn't afford them (she's the only non-millionaire in this campaign)

VS

$800,000 paid to an organization to stuff ballot boxes for someone that everyone loves and would vote for anyway? :eyeroll:


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> OBAMA'S OCT 1-15 SPENDING = $105,599,963.76
> 
> That's more than $293,000 an hour.
> 
> ...


Source: http://tinyurl.com/ObamaBuysElection

Just imagine how Obama will spend your money.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Michelle Obama's $450 snack










Here's Glenn Beck's take on Michelle Obama's $450 snack:






Just the 'average middle class Americans' those Obama folks.


----------

